# Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?



## CkGonzo S-H (3. Juli 2010)

hallo..
wollte mal wissen zu welcher tageszeit man am besten plattfische fängt? und bei welcher witterung..
wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir da ein paar tipps geben könnt...

mfg


----------



## Barschprofi1 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

Nachts ist es am besten wenn du glück hast auch tagsüber


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*



Barschprofi1 schrieb:


> *Nachts ist es am besten wenn du glück hast auch tagsüber*


 


Eine "tolle" Aussage.#q



Nach meiner Erfahrung im dunklen am besten auf Seezunge
(wo sie denn noch vorkommt).
Scholle,Flunder und Kliesche lassen sich auch im hellen fangen.
Auflandiger Wind ist auch nicht unwichtig. 


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*



CkGonzo S-H schrieb:


> hallo..
> wollte mal wissen zu welcher tageszeit man am besten plattfische fängt? und bei welcher witterung..
> wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir da ein paar tipps geben könnt...
> 
> mfg



Hi,
wo willst Du denn überhaupt angeln...Elbe,Nordsee,Ostsee,von Land aus oder vom Boot...?Und auf was für ne Art von Plattfischen möchtest Du angeln? 
Es spielen da mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle und nicht nur die Tageszeit

Gruß


----------



## Nask7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eine "tolle" Aussage.#q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei doch nicht gleich so grob:q
Er ist doch noch neu hier und es war sein erster Beitrag.

@Barschprofi1
Willkommen im AB!


----------



## CkGonzo S-H (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

ich bin an der dänischen Ostseeküste am brandungsangeln...


----------



## Nask7 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

Hab zwar noch nicht das Vergnügen gehabt dort zu Angeln aber ich denke,dass die frühen Morgenstunden und die Abenddämmerung bis in die Nacht hinein,da genau wie hier auch,viel erfolgsversprechender sind.Doch mitten am Tag ist stark bewölktes Wetter mit vereinzelten Schauern meiner Erfahrung nach auch fängig.
Auflandiger Wind dabei ist noch besser.

Gruß Nask7


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

An der friesischen Nordsee ist das vom Ufer aus natürlich eher tideabhängig.
In den Hafenbecken (Harlesiel, Neßmersiel usw...) 1 Std. vor Hochwasser bis 1 Std ablaufend.

Sorry: du bist an der Ostsee! Dann wirst du eigentlich immer was fangen können, wenn du die richtigen Stellen erwischt. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Rosi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

Moin, an der dänischen Ostseeküste scheint die Tageszeit keine Rolle zu spielen. Da fangen sie Flundern im Kescher. Probier es einfach aus!#h
Wo weniger Fisch unterwegs ist, da lassen sie sich eher in der Dämmerung überreden, also morgens und abends.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

Wo fängt man denn noch Schollen in Küchengröße mit dem Kescher in DK???


----------



## DxcDxrsch (1. August 2010)

*AW: Zu welcher tageszeit angel ich am besten platten?*

das klappt da auch sehr sehr gut am tage.... man muss nur den richigen strand erwischen... und wenns n richtiger sandstrand is dann ruhig mit rollblei und fläsche befischen... wenn platten da sind wirste auch welche fangen... fängste tagsüber nichts... dann eben in die dunkelheit reinangeln... ich glaube fest an dich... das wird schon klappen


----------

